# DS #3504: Avalon Code (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4636^^


----------



## Dark_linis (Mar 11, 2009)

been waiting for this!


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 11, 2009)

i love this game


----------



## beethy (Mar 11, 2009)

Fantastic!! It's out. 
Pretty box-art too!!

But I'm currently so overwhelmed by RPGs on the DS.. 
Dragon Quest V, Final Fantasy IV, Soma Bringer, Summon Knights, Locks Quest, Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure... and more. 
T_T

I hope this one will be good!!


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 11, 2009)

The boy hero looks like Paul McGann.  







So, has anyone figured out yet how to undub this?
I think replacing the noah_sound_se.sdat file is one way to repair the damage.
I hope replacing the three bottom files in the MOVIE folder will also help fixing it.

There seems to be an error about initializing save data on an M3 Simply though.  Looks like they'll have to update the firmware then for the only other flashcard besides the M3 Sakura that has an acceptable navigator.

I think the overuse of the silent protagonist is a glaring weakness, particularly as it's really getting annoying when NPCs make specific reactions about an implied reaction your reactionless character has.  It actually has the opposite effect of being immersive.  Ironic.  On the other hand, the book is a nifty little game/plot device.  It's interesting to read all the little tidbits of information, even if it can be a shortcut to exposition.

I just find myself wondering when I'll run into Zaphod Beeblebrox and the Heart of Gold.


----------



## Icey (Mar 11, 2009)

lol it's been out. Start checking your rom site store sometimes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're up to 3511. Chanser is busy catching up.
Was going to get this til I learned how annoying searching through pages of code can be... Oh well.


----------



## Domination (Mar 11, 2009)

Woots been waiting for a while! Glad I saw this the first moment when I wake up and turn on my computer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avalon code FTW!

But why does it seem to have attracted so little attention? Only less than ten comments?


----------



## mauroh (Mar 11, 2009)

Everybody's too busy playing 3D picross!! But i'll try to manage my time and give this a go too! =)


----------



## gumbyscout (Mar 11, 2009)

It doesn't seem to work on the EZ Flash V, or at least for me :/. Goes past logos and gives me a black screen.


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 11, 2009)

oh yes. FINALLY. been waiting for this eagerly. hmmmm. only a few comments.SPREAD THE WORD. AVALON CODE IS OUT!


----------



## portezbie (Mar 11, 2009)

Doesn't work on my EZ V Plus, hopefully the EZ Team will release an update soon.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 11, 2009)

The Action Replay Game is out! Hope it works on R4...


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 11, 2009)

great game why aren't some people not liking this?


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought this game after playing the Japanese version and I'm loving it. =]


----------



## Kaos (Mar 12, 2009)

Just started playing it and I'm enjoying it already.

It'll be hell for completionists though. There's over 1000 pages in the book.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hell yeah! This game looks pretty nice. I am always looking for a good innovative RPG. Especially one that flexes the 3D capabilities of the DS. It feels like I am living in the golden age of RPGs. Kinda takes me back to the old PS1 days.


----------



## john.jingle (Mar 12, 2009)

Does this game require a lot of Touch Screen use?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

It does, yeah. The combat is only d-pad and buttons but all of the menu/equipment/etc management is touchscreen.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 12, 2009)

u think that granville has hyped this game enuf to make this at least a 5 pages but i guess picross has overtaken our mind and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well at least my ds week can official starts now that i have more than enough game to occupy my time


----------



## Just Joe (Mar 12, 2009)

At least the "unripened fruit of a member of the Musaceae family" is finally happy... kinda...

I have to agree with some of his comments though.


----------



## ryukyus (Mar 12, 2009)

Anybody who doesn't like this game is a moron this game deserves a 10/10 awesome graphics and gameplay, and don't know what the reviews were complaining about, the game is flawless,  you can see every everything you have on,you during  cut scenes  and awesome, now I waiting for next week's line up


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 12, 2009)

pretty interesting game if i don't say so myself, 8.5/10!


----------



## Kaos (Mar 12, 2009)

After playing a bit more I realize how complex this game is.

EVERY place you go gets a page in the the book. Each map page starts at 500/1000.

Examining and scanning things increases this number. When you have examined everything in an area, the number will be 1000/1000 and you occasionally get a reward. Each place also has a few lines of info on it, reached by tapping the left side of the map.

All people and enemies have number/number values, but I'm not sure how to fill those up. 

This is a game that will keep me going for a while.


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 12, 2009)

Finally! Been waiting for this since yesterday!


----------



## granville (Mar 12, 2009)

This is certainly a well thought out game with a huge attention to fleshing out the data and such. The book holds thousands of pages of information about people, places, and things. They really outdid themselves there. Like I said, I tried the Japanese game, but I'll get the US version in a little while.

Unfortunately this looks like one of those unheard of games that is blessed with a loyal fanbase but will likely not see many audiences. Kudos to XSeed for bringing it over.


----------



## reimu (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe I have never even heard of this game until now... it looks amazing and I am a huge fan of Marvelous. I am getting this ASAP.


----------



## Last Symphony (Mar 12, 2009)

It's out... I've been anticipating its release since yesterday...
Time to get it!


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 12, 2009)

by the way, has anyone encounter this checksum error?

Do this.

1. Start a new game, backup any save u had before and remove them

2. now play a little

3. save

4. reset your ds and enable cheats

did anyone of u guys encounter corrupted save?

btw this will not work if u had enabled cheat previous.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 12, 2009)

You can always count on anything brought over by XSEED to be of high quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm currently in the training dungeon at the beginning of the game, and so far it seems so great. If only you don't use MP for moving the codes around....


----------



## IzzehO (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah the MP thing to move codes around is kind of annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I constantly move things in/out just to try and guess combos =/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 12, 2009)

a totally fantastic game has been released...
there is an explosion (literally) of good games since 7th march and will continue to 17th (atleast)
i remember hadrian talking about it a very long time ago and it looks as yummy as it did before


----------



## IzzehO (Mar 12, 2009)

Heh, can't wait for a decent English walkthrough for this game now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the best wep anyone has managed to make so far?


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

Only grabbed a Katana so far (just learned the special attack) and put lightning\fire or Ice on it, sometimes all 3 xD

I stole the Silver code from my teacher.


Anyone know what stuff like Dog and Cat codes do? My teacher had on on him, but i had no idea what it did, would be nice on some kind of index on what all the codes actually do, to much guess work otherwise. With all these codes and combinations, no index makes it way to hard, at least the way i see it.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 12, 2009)

This game is such a chore, it doesn't feel like fun.  There are some interesting ideas and concepts thoug.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Mar 12, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> So, has anyone figured out yet how to undub this?
> I think replacing the noah_sound_se.sdat file is one way to repair the damage.
> I hope replacing the three bottom files in the MOVIE folder will also help fixing it.
> 
> I just find myself wondering when I'll run into Zaphod Beeblebrox and the Heart of Gold.



I turned it on and the voiceover in the first cutscene when you start a new game made me a little ill. So I turned it off straight away and got unpacking it. I replaced the noah_sound_se.sdat file which worked fine for most of the game but obviously didn't fix the fmv cutscenes. I'll try your idea when I finally get home (damn college).

EDIT: I had a look at the files and it would seem that if I replaced them then the audio and video would change, making them unintelligible for people who can't read japanese (me for example). If I knew how to separate them into separate audio and video streams it might be possible. But it's probably not a problem as there are very few videos in the game.


----------



## Ein-kun (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! I never thought this game would be so entertaining (and addicting)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Zane said:
			
		

> Anyone know what stuff like Dog and Cat codes do? My teacher had on on him, but i had no idea what it did, would be nice on some kind of index on what all the codes actually do, to much guess work otherwise. With all these codes and combinations, no index makes it way to hard, at least the way i see it.



You'll need them later to forge weapons. And some. Just save them or put it on monster Codes, they won't improve monsters' attributes (instead, add a title of Dog-loving, or Cat-loving).


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 12, 2009)

Why did you deleted my thread?
Because I posted this first ..


----------



## Magus (Mar 12, 2009)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Heh, can't wait for a decent English walkthrough for this game now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rune blade by putting all element + iron + wisdom on sword but yeah i agree the game is kinda of a chore especialy the further you go... where i am now there are elemental switch that can be hit only with a certain weapon so
- open book
- search for code
- oops my query is full
- search for empty memory to dump some query stuff
- search for code again
- put code in query
- remove code from the weapon
- put elemental code in the weapon
- do you want to equip this in left or right hand?
now repeat this for every new switch you end up having to hit (and trust me there seems to be more switches than monster) and it becomes frustating very quickly


----------



## opp354 (Mar 12, 2009)

Undubing avalon code you will need three thing 1)DSBUFF, 2) 2854 - Avalon Code (J) rom and 3) 3504 - Avalon Code (U) rom.

1 - Unpack the (J) rom and move the unpack folder out or just the file that is needed. First 2 is in the data folder noah_sound_se.sdat and noah_sound_bgm.sdat also the next 2 from the MOVIE folder which is in the data folder ds_op_up_girl.mods and ds_op_up_boy.mods save these 4 files to somewhere.

2 - Unpack the (U) rom and move the noah_sound_se.sdat and noah_sound_bgm.sdat into the data folder replacing the one in it next move to the MOVIE folder which is in the data folder and replace the ds_op_up_girl.mods and ds_op_up_boy.mods. The four in red is those from the (J) rom which is from the step before.

3 - Repack the rom

4 - Enjoy the undub rom.

P.S. If you just move the ds_op_up_girl.mods or ds_op_up_boy.mods you will only have the undub of the girl side or the boy side. This work in the scenes after selecting boy or girl where it say something in Jap with English Sub in the lower screen.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 12, 2009)

But then the text in the mods files is japanese !?


----------



## megabug7 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> This game is such a chore, it doesn't feel like fun.  There are some interesting ideas and concepts thoug.



Agreed - it looked promising but then after a while you spend more time on customization then actually playing. 

*goes back to Suikoden.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

Well this game is like crack to me, I'm a customization whore. I inevitably spend hours customizing things in just about any game where I can XD

That's why this game is so deliciously wonderful to me.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, this game is insane! I've only played it for a couple of hours so far, but I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. It's not difficult to understand by any means, but the implication of the Code system opens things up in crazy ways. It's not a concept I've ever considered, but after playing some of this game, I wonder why it's taken so long for us to see this implemented in a game. It seems like you're basically playing God in some ways. Awesome, awesome concept. And the presentation really makes it feel like a true RPG. I don't just feel like I'm going from one NPC to the next, grinding and moving on. There's a great pace to the game so far.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

I know, I frequently open up the Book mid battle and tweak and mess with things for up to 20 minutes before I wander back to the battle I was fighting XD

And the Judgment Link is just fun.


----------



## IzzehO (Mar 12, 2009)

Judgement link kind of annoyed me when I got it: you can't just run around mashing A to find hidden things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really enjoying this game.. just wish there was a less annoying way to store unwanted code. (Does it come later in game by chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah that's true, but still, it's a minor annoyance at most :3


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm already kinda stuck it seems. I'm doing a series of trials, and one calls for me to light up torches. However, I used all my MP on Rempo special attack (I think that was a mistake), so now I can't use any of the fire codes I have to light those torches. It keeps telling me I have to replenish my MP, but I can't figure out how.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help please?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 13, 2009)

As far as I can tell, when stuck in a situation like that, Let the enemies kill you and you'll restart the same room with enough MP restored for what you need. That's how I did it


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 13, 2009)

EDIT: crap my internet is really pissing me off *trots off to check it so there will be no more double posting*


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 13, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I'm already kinda stuck it seems. I'm doing a series of trials, and one calls for me to light up torches. However, I used all my MP on Rempo special attack (I think that was a mistake), so now I can't use any of the fire codes I have to light those torches. It keeps telling me I have to replenish my MP, but I can't figure out how.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take the code from the flower you had to scan and add that to the katana


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> EDIT: crap my internet is really pissing me off *trots off to check it so there will be no more double posting*


You sure it's your internet? I've had problems with this site since it went down the other day.

Sometimes i have to refresh the page for it to load, and sometimes when i post, it just sits there idle.. and i have to refresh, creating 2 posts. -.-


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 13, 2009)

Man, a lot of love really went into this game. It doesn't all work, but it's easy to tell that the developers really tried to make something new and unique. Some of the dungeon gameplay reminds me of Away: Shuffle Dungeon, simply because it's objective based, which is weird in an RPG. 

All I can say is, this is one of the quirkiest RPGs I've ever played. It's kind of scatter-brained, but it's totally inspired. The more I play, the more it twists and turns gameplay-wise. It has cult classic written all over it, I think.

That said, I can already sympathize with reviewers who took issue with the Book system. It does start to get messy quickly. I'm finding it to be both satisfyingly challenging and a bit of a chore to have to sift through monsters, items, etc. to find Codes for use in specific situations. Not sure how they could have dealt with this issue, but it definitely warrants criticism. Is it a big deal? Not so far, no.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 13, 2009)

Damn. Too many good games are being released, it's almost overwhelming for me. And more are coming. I still have to try out Suikoden.

And I'm still playing MadWorld.


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 13, 2009)

Does this game work on M3 Simply DS?


----------



## Ein-kun (Mar 13, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> That said, I can already sympathize with reviewers who took issue with the Book system. It does start to get messy quickly. I'm finding it to be both satisfyingly challenging and a bit of a chore to have to sift through monsters, items, etc. to find Codes for use in specific situations. Not sure how they could have dealt with this issue, but it definitely warrants criticism. Is it a big deal? Not so far, no.



Yep. Four Codes is just not enough to store needed codes, especially if you got hundreds of pages to look for that one particular code. 

And another thing, why do they have to be so specific with Codes? (e.g. LING x 2 won't work the same as LING x 1 (needed in some quest materials)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) It wouldn't be that much of a chore if it's used throughout a section or dungeon, but no, you're only going to use it on THAT room, and you'll need another combination to get through another room... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Customizing your own weapons, attributes is cool, it's just the organizing part doesn't go well with the system. Or maybe, that's the "fun part" of the game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enough ranting. I'm gonna go make monsters more Sickly. Needs more ILL Codes.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 13, 2009)

ya, i agree with this, why can't it just be JST code, why does it have to be so specific


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmm...yeah, I think having specific codes allows for more recipe options. But since they did make it so specific, they should have made a code container that let you jump to specific codes in order of size. This way, you would still have all the info in the book, but if you see codes from people or monsters etc. that you want, you could remove them and log them into the code container for quick access later.

Or -- and this is a crazy one -- they could somehow have made a search engine in the game where you enter the code abbreviation and it spits out the location in the book. Not sure that's possible in a DS game, but for a game like this, it sure would have been useful.


----------



## Keshire (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree. There's room for improvement, but this is by no means a bad game. It's quite enjoyable.

I'd like to see codes placed on NPC's alter their personality.
I'd like to see a filter for the book.

Plus, I'm unsure what the concept codes do on mosters. Such as Money, Freedom, Hope, Fate, etc etc.
I stuck a bunch of money codes on a troll hoping it'd increase exp, mp, hp when juggled. But I can't tell if it has an effect or not.

What I DO like is stacking codes will alter the names.

For example, FishX6 gets renamed to shark.
FireX6 turns into Hell Fire.

Apart from tablet recipes, I really want a list of non-listed combinations. Like Ore, Orichalcium, Mithral, Hell Fire, Energy, Noble, Greatness, etc etc.


----------



## JeppeFah (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone got this to work on ds-extreme? I just get black screen and with the arm7 fix i get some other error. Anyone got any suggestion? I know they stop producing firmware updates so that out of the question. Any other new fix or patch that might work?


----------



## nextnomura (Mar 13, 2009)

i have a problem with saving the game with supercard mini sd slot 2, when i save the game, it will stuck at the 'recording data' screen, what should i do to fix this? i patched it with default settings + trim
thanks.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 13, 2009)

don forget stacking copper makes orichamium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i found this out by mistake


----------



## Ein-kun (Mar 13, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Or -- and this is a crazy one -- they could somehow have made a search engine in the game where you enter the code abbreviation and it spits out the location in the book. Not sure that's possible in a DS game, but for a game like this, it sure would have been useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about this though. There are so many possible combinations (heck, there's a guy with 7 different codes and removing one of them will turn him into a "Complex" one) and it would be better (or worse, depending on the one playing it) to leave the player "guess" the right combinations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, if I can only find out how to remove that ILL code from Fana...


----------



## Theraima (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone noticed that the main character looks just like Yuri from Final Fantasy : Crystal Chronicles?


Oh, and the game is really good


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 13, 2009)

guess i am not the only one, so do u think this is yuri in an alternate world?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 13, 2009)

I think my only gripe with this game so far is, as everyone else has said, the organization (or lack thereof) in book management. It seems almost like they put all this work into different codes and combinations and getting the system juuuust right and tweaking all the massively huge possibilities and then forgot to flesh out the storage/management system. 

Not a major issue, at least to me, but it can become a little irritating occasionally. The overall concept of the game is just brilliant though and the sheer scope of what you can do with the book is amazing and gets really addictive. I often find myself spending 15-20 minutes tweaking and arranging codes before going back to what I was doing.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 13, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> I think my only gripe with this game so far is, as everyone else has said, the organization (or lack thereof) in book management. It seems almost like they put all this work into different codes and combinations and getting the system juuuust right and tweaking all the massively huge possibilities and then forgot to flesh out the storage/management system.
> 
> Not a major issue, at least to me, but it can become a little irritating occasionally. The overall concept of the game is just brilliant though and the sheer scope of what you can do with the book is amazing and gets really addictive. I often find myself spending 15-20 minutes tweaking and arranging codes before going back to what I was doing.


haha addict, i'd be playing this if i wasnt so into suikoden and all as the concepts behind the game are just awesome


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 13, 2009)

Addict? Me?

Yep. That's me, customization whore. Games like this are my crack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get around to Suikoden soon but this and Enchanted Folk are holding my ever-so-short attention span hostage as of now.


----------



## KalintZ (Mar 14, 2009)

This game looks nice and all, but i have a little problem : i can do the first battle and the first flower scanning, but when i want to save, the game freezes (to the saving screen with the fire spirit guy and the text) and i just have music but it never ends. 
What can i do to the rom to be able to save / play ? I have a Supercard ds slot 2.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 14, 2009)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> It doesn't seem to work on the EZ Flash V, or at least for me :/. Goes past logos and gives me a black screen.
> QUOTE(portezbie @ Mar 12 2009, 12:44 AM) Doesn't work on my EZ V Plus, hopefully the EZ Team will release an update soon.


Turn OFF softreset.


----------



## canli (Mar 15, 2009)

the game is cool, played it 3 hours but why do we have to organize all that codes?


----------



## NaYa (Mar 17, 2009)

Theraima said:
			
		

> Anyone noticed that the main character looks just like Yuri from Final Fantasy : Crystal Chronicles?


Actually both the main characters look like the grown-up version of FFCC twins!

A very good game with lots of potential, but I agree with the code organization... I'm spending more time moving the code around than playing the actual game. >_


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 18, 2009)

Great game


----------



## ZenX (Jul 28, 2009)

is anyone developing any hacks for avalon code(exp: infinite life, MP, etc...) i've been searching but cant find sh*t.





  please help.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 29, 2009)

u obviously didn't search well enough, there has already been codes for this game, seriously, all i did was typed ar code avalon code in google and the first results lead back to this site -_-ll


----------



## ZenX (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the R4 ds , i dont know if i can use the AR codes so is there some other patch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (ex. .ips)


----------

